# FET success rates



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

It's probably been asked a million times but anyone know what the success rates are for FET??


----------



## Mrs_W (Sep 29, 2011)

My clinic told me 50/50 if embryo thawed ok. First one didn't work, this one did so guess that's pretty much spot on!


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I would love to know the answer to your question!!! 
Is  a successful thawing a good indication?

Currently on my 2WW with 2 fully expanded blasts on board and no cell loss
Very crampy and bloated  
xx


----------



## Mrs_W (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks! I think a good thaw is a good indication. Ours thawed 100% intact both times. They collapsed a bit but were expanding as they were put back in. 
9 week scan on weds. Had scans at 6&7 weeks and all looks ok. 
Fingers crossed rome10 x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

My consultant told me, 10% which is rather low, depends on the age of the embryos, but its not dis hearted me, I believe wots for you wont go by you, good luck ladies. xxx


----------

